# Dell Plug & Play monitor



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a Dell Plug & Play monitor, and the driver isn't installed I guess. So i can't use the usb's. I also have searched for the drivers online and on the Dell website. All I can find are knock off downloads, and on Dell, I can't find my monitor, I guess it is too old to be on the website now. Can someone help?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

What's the model # of the monitor?


----------



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Dell 1704FPV


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find the driver *here*

Did you try Windows Update for a driver?

Was anything changed when the USB ports stopped working.

The ports would still function with the generic driver installed?

Are there any other driver errors listed in Device Manager?


----------



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya, I have tried to use windows update, but it said they were all up to date. The usb's on the monitor never worked before. I just noticed them when I was moving and tried to use them. The ports don't do anything when anything gets plugged into them, that's why I thought I would need a driver. All my Dell drivers are installed, so it says, too.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Seems more like Plug & Pray.

Have you tried the monitor out on another computer?


----------



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Ya, I just downloaded it again. It still is not working. Ya, it used to be for another computer, but the usb's were never used. So, I took it and use it for my desktop. It has a double monitor feature thing. So a white cord that fits in a special place is used, instead of the blue cord. Maybe the white cord doesn't support the plug and play feature? I will try a blue one and see how it goes.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

from what i get out of it you need to use a usb cable from computer to the one upstream on rear then plug a usb device in another one to use it.
Documentation


----------



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh ok, that would make sense. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

report back if it works or not.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That's right that monitor requires a usb cable from the pc to the monitor for the usb ports to work.


----------



## camsnapshot (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok, well I will have to get some of those first, so when I get them I will tell you if it does.


----------

